
Monzo: Learned a lot from self-hosting Kubernetes, but wouldn't do it again - alexellisuk
https://www.computing.co.uk/news/4019233/monzo-learned-lot-self-hosting-kubernetes-wouldn’
======
reacharavindh
Admittedly arm-chair judging Kubernetes. I do not have production experience
with it. That said, I always wondered why and how critical infrastructure such
as banking would choose to use Kubernetes, even more so when it was in its
early days. Wouldn’t the complexity of that thing, and the layers of
magic/abstraction it brings deter a sane architect to steer away from it for
critical stuff?

It may have matured better now, and may have seen more battle stories, but why
bring those to a startup that does banking!?

May be not the kind of argument that entertains HN audience, but early in my
career, I worked as part of a team consulting several financial companies and
they all had one thing in common - boring, but reliable infrastructure and
change management. It is true that it was a slow innovation cycle, but to them
the stability and reliability of business Was more important than being able
to push thousands of changes to production everyday. I was once part of a
change review team for a release that was meticulously reviewing changes
before a release that happened every 6 months to this business critical
application. A stark contrast to today’s devOps processes that push changes
way to often and break things way too often.

